# When did your GSD puppy stop biting, mouthing?



## Deesal (May 17, 2012)

I have 8 week old puppy, and he is just a sweet heart, and gets very excited to see us after his nap in the crate, and when comes out he is ready for action, to play, and starts bitting and mouthing me, my kids (4 & 7)... Just wanted to get a idea on when to expect this behavior will pass? We have tried making Ouch sounds, and walking away, picking him up... but he is I guess too little to understand that yet.... so wanted to get to know other GSD mom's and dad's experience.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my almost 6 month old will still try to mouth us until we scream ouch...but its alot better than it was...it was worse when he was 10-13 weeks..and then got really bad at 4 to 5 months..but its alot better now


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

the actual biting - just continue to do what you are doing and they will get the hint. ours started getting better about not biting hard around 3 to 4 months. Now at almost 8 months, she still mouths when she is playing, but there is very little pressure and she hasnt drawn blood in 3 to 4 months!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think by 6 months it was over for the most part. Stella is 1 yr and rarely mouths me anymore and if she does it is very soft. But oh those landshark months were painful.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

For most dogs, it's pretty much over by the 6-7 month age. My current demon spawn is still biting at 11 months, but that's my own fault and I don't mind.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

5 months, 1 week


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

5-1/2 months old for Shasta. Here's what we went through with her. You're not alone, lol.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/140629-i-need-pep-talk.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/142037-ugh-ugh-ugh.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/144686-shasta-update.html


----------

